# Old guy learning to snowboard w/his kids



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

My name is Scott, I'm in my 40's and I have started to snowboard this year as my kids are just starting. I'm a hands on dad, not the type to drop the kids off at the hill to fend/learn for themselves. 










We have been out a few times this year and more to come. We are getting a season pass as the hill is 1/2 hour from our house so we can get some good fun together

I purchased some Skeletools impact shorts :thumbsup: as my 1st attempt was filled with ArSe pain










and did my 1st tune up, edges and hot wax as the board I am borrowing, Lib Tech, was in uncared for shape. At least till I get this:










Looking forward to the time with my kids and learning from you young/older experienced boarders
=Scott

aka 
Slyder


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

What makes you want to get a banana?


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

From what I have been reading it was easier to ride in icy conditions. Most of the hills here are man made and ice up fast.
The Magna Traction seems to be new promising technology to help new riders. I am currently borrowing a Lib Tech and I really like the ride. Nothing to judge it against obviously, but my times out I have been getting better and better on the hills. I can ride switch, heel-side turn while switch but toe-side switch turns still needs some work 

Again this is all from just reading, no real world experience, that is why I posed the question from those that know more/better than I. Plus I wanted a board I can grow into. Price is a factor but it seems a mid-level board is in this range, plus I have a buddy that can get me 20% off at the local shop.

Even though I'm older I'm very athletic and active in sports. Now that my family is into this sport for winter I can honestly say 2x a week would be regular if not sometimes 3x a week. The hill is close to our house in SE Wisconsin.

Thanks for any/all advice
-Slyder


----------



## m60g (Feb 27, 2009)

Why not a Lib Tech Travis Rice, or TRS


Travis Rice C2 Power Banana Lib Tech Snowboards

TRS: Total Ripper Series Lib Tech Snowboards


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

m60g said:


> Why not a Lib Tech Travis Rice, or TRS
> 
> 
> Travis Rice C2 Power Banana Lib Tech Snowboards
> ...


i'd think a tr or trs would be a bit overkill in SE Wisconsin

btw slyder, its a lot of fun and a great to do with the kids...a link to a recent thread

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/22524-can-i-afford-snowboard.html


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

sounds SOOO much like me, it threw up a reply.

-Slyder


----------

